# Re: brewing coffee and tea



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Mad Max scenario - to make the stash stretch longer.....

Will you re-use the ground coffee in the filter that has already brewed once? Or, use the same tea bag that has already been used?

How to preserve them? Any tricks that you know about this?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I've got a French press and an old fashioned espresso maker. Neither takes a filter, though we do keep a goodly stash of filters, as well.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What physically changes with the grounds once they've been used?
Is it simply a matter of grinding beans coarsely for the first use, a bit more for the second, and so on until fine powder for the rest?
Drying in between would be required, as I don't think coffee bean paste would make good coffee, lol.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

You can get more then one run from coffee grounds but, it gets weaker each time... I ran a few experiments.


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

I have reused coffee grounds at home and camping. I put the filter basket in a Zip-Loc after use, next day dumped the grounds out, rinsed the basket and put in a new filter, then dumped the grounds back in. After it brews, I dump the brew back into the water tank and brew it again. Even though it is double brewed, it still isn't as strong as the original brew. It also tastes a bit like old coffee, but not near as bad as brewed coffee from a day old pot. Since the grounds were stored damp/wet, I wouldn't use them after 24hrs - wet grounds grow mold fast in the right environment.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd rather have a cuppa hot water than weak coffee.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Annie said:


> I'd rather have a cuppa hot water than weak coffee.


I would rather have herbal tea from the garden or pine needle tea.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mr.penguin said:


> I would rather have herbal tea from the garden or pine needle tea.



Mr. Penguin, please educate me. I heard you cannot use all pine tree needles. What pine trees make the best tea?


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Pine needles from different varieties of pine trees may have slightly different properties and flavor, but I think any variety of pine can be used for making pine needle tea. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong (anyone).


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Apparently they sell it on Amazon


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

CC Pereira said:


> Pine needles from different varieties of pine trees may have slightly different properties and flavor, but I think any variety of pine can be used for making pine needle tea. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong (anyone).


This was my understanding as well. I've also read that ALL parts of the tree are edible, although most articles say "all of most". That most part is funny, because I can't find anywhere that says certain types aren't...

I happened to have this booked marked:








How to Eat a Pine Tree (and other Conifers)


A while back I took a winter foraging course at our local herbal school, and I was truly amazed at how many ways you can eat a pine tree. Most conifers are not only edible,




practicalselfreliance.com




.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Run out of coffee? Heaven forbid. I'll make it about a year. If I live longer then I'll have to experiment.

ETA: Coffee stores quite well. I've used an unopened container about 4 years old (not on purpose, I just forgot it was there) and no noticeable difference. Taste or caffeine wise.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I must admit. I do like a cup of jo in the morn. Dry coffee, sugar, and creamer, can certainly be dried and stored for later use. I might be sad if I run out of coffee, but only until I find something to make tea with (like mullein, wild chamomile / pineapple weed, sage, peppermint, spearmint, brier rose, etc.).


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Chew on whole coffee beans. Last a long time and only need a few.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Chocolate covered coffee beans are the shiz! ... probably not really on most preppers' list of emergency foods though.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr.penguin said:


> I would rather have herbal tea from the garden or pine needle tea.



Pine needle? Do you make your own pine needle tea?
How?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I made me some pine needle tea from my Christmas tree a couple years ago. It didn't kill me but it's certainly no substitute for coffee!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I believe pine needle tea is full of vitamin c that will prevent scurvy.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

charito said:


> Pine needle? Do you make your own pine needle tea?
> How?


Bring water to a boil, Add any type of fresh pine needles (you don't need to remove them completly from the branchs) and leave to steep. The water will change to a green color. The vitamin C in this tea means it can treat scurvy and the common cold (this is not medical advice consult your doctor.) The inner soft bark of pine is edible too but it tastes like soap unless you cook it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

charito said:


> Mad Max scenario - to make the stash stretch longer.....
> 
> Will you re-use the ground coffee in the filter that has already brewed once? Or, use the same tea bag that has already been used?
> 
> How to preserve them? Any tricks that you know about this?


We dont drink any weak re run coffee around here. We like it strong..hot and black like our ladies. Nobody drinks tea anymore. Just make folks nervous and want to wee wee a lot..sorta like Light Beer.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> We dont drink any weak re run coffee around here. We like it strong..hot and black like our ladies. Nobody drinks tea anymore. Just make folks nervous and want to wee wee a lot..sorta like Light Beer.


Well....Mad Max scenario. No more groceries open.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

What brand of coffee do you like best?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I miss the pumpkin coffee. Green Mountain Pumpkin mmh mmh! I love that stuff. They don't stock it offseason. If teotwki doesn't happen before October, I gonna put some back with our regular stash.

Re: @charito. I'm not picky. We get the coffee from Costco. Chock Full of Nuts and Kirkland.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I like Postum as a coffee alternative, but I think it has changed since I had it last.


----------



## Fen Weald (8 mo ago)

Annie said:


> I made me some pine needle tea from my Christmas tree a couple years ago. It didn't kill me but it's certainly no substitute for coffee!


It's best if you pick the young tender shoots in the spring and dry them. They have a sweet, citrus flavor. Dried they will last you a year.


----------



## Fen Weald (8 mo ago)

Mr.penguin said:


> I would rather have herbal tea from the garden or pine needle tea.


chaga tea with goats' milk and maple syrup. It's my favorite winter drink


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

When the colonists made it down further south they couldn't get their hands on any coffee. So they found a tree. It's called Kentucky coffee bean tree. It doesn't have any caffeine but it tastes like coffee. You could get caffeine extract and mix it with the brewed beans I guess. I'm just going for teas when I run out, but i have to say it is going to suck not having my coffee 😆


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I just thought of this what about mixing your grounds with Cinnamon to make Cafe de ole? This will at least enhance the flavor of your watered down coffee. Roasted Chicory Is another common filler in cheap coffee. It has all the taste of coffee without the caffeine. There are also some questionable war-time coffee alternatives out there I have heard of but haven't tried myself like: Roasted wheat, Roasted peanuts, Roasted dandelion root, Roasted sweet potato and burnt toast. Basically if you can roast it someone has tried making coffee out of it.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

CC Pereira said:


> I like Postum as a coffee alternative, but I think it has changed since I had it last.


I looked this up. It's made from wheat bran and molasses. Whoever thought this up in 1895 was a genius. They turned agriculture by-products no one wanted usually used as animal feed into a commodity. It looks like they still have the original flavor but they also have coffee and cocoa flavors.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I have re-brewed coffee grounds, back in the poor days. I added a small amount of "new" grounds to the already brewed grounds and ran it through the brewing process. Couldn't tell any difference. Will do it again if those times return and be thankful to have any coffee at all.


----------

